# Nova 1624- Bed extension?



## ed13 (Nov 22, 2016)

If you have a Nova 1624 lathe with their hybrid stand (which comes with the lathe), does the 20" bed extension just cantilever off the end, extending past the legs? If so, do people find it sturdy enough? Can you move the right hand legs out to the end of the bed extension? I want to buy one of these for use for furniture making- chair parts including backs, table legs, spindle-tables, etc., and that will require the extension.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Looks like could bolt on bed extension and move existing legs to end of bed extension. Not shown in review.

http://www.finewoodworking.com/2007/05/01/nova-1624-44-lathe-review

"No extras required when adding an accessory bed extension. Can be used on both standard length lathe and the lathe with one extra extension (44") without the need for any extra parts."

http://www.acmetools.com/wcsstore/ExtendedSitesCatalogAssetStore/assets/products/9FC37232-9A4D-4FDA-89A1-BF133C173647.pdf

Looks flimsy to me but don't own that lathe so not experienced enough to know! I would just move legs to rear of bed extension and see what happens. Worse case would add additional support for more stability.


----------



## ACP (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi, I have seen reviews with this extension done both ways. The extension is made to cantilever off the edge. If you get the swing away joint you are then able to just swing the extension with tailstock out of the way. This is the same bed as the DVR which does not come with any legs, so making your own stand if you want a more permanent and supported extension is an option. Lastly, I've seen videos where they've added numerous extensions and extra legs down the length of the lathe. It would seem that if you wanted to you could probably move the legs too. Lots of options.


----------

